# Hintergrund (auch aus dem Schatten) entfernen



## Shonsu (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe Photoshop CS4 64Bit installiert und soll ein Bild
Diese hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So bearbeiten das der weisse Hintergrund transparent wird.
Nun habe ich das Problem das der vorhandene Schatten immernoch 
grau ist.

Im Endeffekt möchte ich den weissen Hintergrund UND das weiß aus dem Schatten entfernen.
So das ich wenn ich das fertige Bild auf zB rotem Hintergrund darstelle der Schatten dann
auch als Schatten auf rotem Hintergrund (also rot bis dunkelrot) angezeigt wird.

Schön wäre ein 'How to' da ich absoluter Neuling bin und ich das sicher noch öfter brauche.

Besten Dank

Ps.: Googln hab ich probiert aber ohne passende Syntax finde ich leider nur Müll


----------



## smileyml (17. Januar 2011)

Da der Schatten eine recht einfache Form hat, würde ich ihn ebenfalls "ausschneiden" und in PS neu zeichnen - ellipsoider Verlauf in Transparenz und ggf. Multiplizieren als Ebenenstil.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Shonsu (17. Januar 2011)

Da ich aber später das auch mit anderen Bildern machen muss, wäre mir lieb wenn ich nicht den Schatten manuell bearbeiten muss.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Januar 2011)

HI,
um das Bidlfreizustellen und das auch noch automatisiert würde ich die Farbbereichsauswahl verwenden. Du findest diese unter dem Menüpunkt Auswahl>Farbbereich…
Diese kannst du auch in eine Aktion integrieren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Shonsu (17. Januar 2011)

Tut mir leid, aber die Farbauswahl bringt mich nicht weiter.
Das ganze soll auch nicht automatisiert werden (Macros) sondern das mach ich per Hand. Nur eben die Transparenz bekomm ich nicht hin.

Wenn ich mal was vernünftiges hinbekomm dann ist immer ein Weiser Rand um die Steine und der Schatten unten ist immer auf weissem Hintergrund.
Ich teste das indem ich meine Auswahl auf ein Bild mit schwarzem Hintergrund als neue Ebene einfüge.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Januar 2011)

Hi,
in der regel bist du beim Freistellen damit auch noch nicht fertig.
Wenn du aus der Auswahl die du mit der Farbbereichsauswahl erzeugt hast eine Maske erstellst dann hast du warscheinlich auch zuviel von den Steinen freigestellt. Hier einfach die Maske noch nachbearbeiten so das die Steine wieder richtig zu sehen sind.

Grüße


----------

